# Light timer - suggestions please!



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello all! I'll be going on vacation soon and am looking for a timer for the light on my aquarium. I've done some looking on the internet, but I've had some difficulty finding reviews for any of the products I've found. I just need a basic timer, nothing fancy. 

I need your input - which timer(s) do you like and which do you suggest I stay away from?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I use several $5 timers I bought at Target, they work well. The $20 "heavy duty appliance timer" I bought at Home Depot never worked!


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have a Target close by. The timers that you've used that work - can I get them online? Do you have a link to the product you like?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't even find a brand name on them. You can probably get something very similar at Walmart. If they don't work, just take them back.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

For those of you who might also be looking for timer suggestions, I discovered Amazon's best selling timers list, here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/hi/495340/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_hi_1_3_last

I ordered this one (#4, as of 7/5/2011): 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000DZC226


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have #16.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

got a little mechanical timer at home depot for 5-6 bucks; works great.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've used several #7 for years. Very reliable.


----------



## supert (Jun 12, 2011)

Any timers would probably work. A timer is a timer.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

I had several of #15 that I used for the lights on my Reptile cages and Tarantula heat pads and Turtle lights. 

We sell one at Petsmart similar to #9 ? but it is not so user friendly. All of mine worked. All were under $10 each.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi christian_cowgirlGSR,

I have used the #4 timers on three different set-ups for over 3 years with absolutely no problems. These timers have proved excellent reliability, they maintain the time well (unless a power outage occurs), and best of all the timer receptacle accepts a 3 prong grounded plug. Since I am using it around water, and my lights fixtures utilize 3 prong grounded plugs for my protection this is a very important feature.


----------



## idex (May 12, 2010)

The ones from Home Depot work for me.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

I use this timer, and haven't had any problems with it. It's easy to use, and I highly recommed it because there are untimed outlets on it as well. http://www.petco.com/product/111982/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Aquarium-Controller-Timer-And-Power-Strip.aspx


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone!


----------

